# Manuelle Wiedergabe in Audition



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
habe vergeblich die Suche in Audition verwendet aber zu dem thema nichts gefunden; kann auch daran liegen das ich nicht weiß wie man das nennt.
Also ich möchte in Audition 1.5 während ich den Courser über die Wellenform ziehe eine Audioausgabe bekommen.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2005)

Nennt sich Scrubbing, aber Sorry, kann Dir nicht sagen wie..

mfg chmee


----------

